# What's better? 88 Prestege or 92 Ritchey Logic Supertubing.



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a 92-93 era Bridgestone MB-3 with Ritchey Logic Super tubing and just picked up a 89 Bridgestone MB1 frameset witth Tange Prestige tubing. Which is the better tubing set? I read somewhere that logic super tubing was Prestige tubing but never confirmed this. The MB-3 has fastback rear stays . I believe the geometry for these two years is the same , so which is the better frame as a rider. ?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

As you own both bikes you're probably in a better position to decide than anyone else here. Build up the '89, ride it and let us know (with pictures).

Oh, and there is an 'i' in the name of that tubeset.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Define _better._


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Not worse.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

OK, now define 'is'


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

Anything that says "New & Improved", "As Seen on TV", "Top of the Line", or "Super" never really is. I loved the Super Logic title ....... only to topped by Mega-Rad Logic or Wicked Menacing Logic, or Truly Sick Phat Logic.

None-the-less, pretty sweet tubing. I have bikes with both and I like the snap of the Prestige better.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

"Prestige" is a Tange proprietary heat treatment process. It can be applied to different tubesets, the main difference is wall thickness and length of the butted sections.

Not at all sure of the specs on the 2 tubesets you mention. There are Tange tubing catalogs around. I would guess that the MB1 has nicer materials. 

My understanding of the whole Ritchey Logic tubing thing is that it all had the Prestige heat treatment. It was the shorter length of the thicker butted sections, and some shaping to a few tubes (oval seat tube at bottom.)


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

bagpipes said:


> Anything that says "New & Improved", "As Seen on TV", "Top of the Line", or "Super" never really is. I loved the Super Logic title ....... only to topped by Mega-Rad Logic or Wicked Menacing Logic, or Truly Sick Phat Logic.
> 
> None-the-less, pretty sweet tubing. I have bikes with both and I like the snap of the Prestige better.


The MB3 with Superlogic is a VERY snappy and LIVELY frame, so if the Prestige is snappier it must rock. I do not know if the snap comes from the tubing or the short stays but the MB3 is more lively than my Fat Chance Wicked and also my Ritchie Ascent. It jumps on accelerations.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Now you're putting "i"s where they don't belong!


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Dude............. it's complicated. Proper construction, fit, and geo will trump 'which tubes are better'. Thickness? Diameter? Butts? Age of frame?, etc, etc.

My take.. they are both steel.... and I would guess 6 of 1 .........I bet diameters are the same...

Now which was *marketed* as better.... that's a different story.

Funny nobody gives a F**k about series XXXX Al vs series XXXX Al.



-Schmitty-


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I think HiTen(?) rules


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, individual preferences. Don't forget Moron.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> Yeah, individual preferences. Don't forget Moron.


what's that all about?


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Moron was an Ibis tubeset, playing off of the Logic name. More On the ends, or Moron


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Jury is in, it's the Supertubing on the 93MB-3. In all fairness I think the liveliness is due to larger rear stay diameter not tubing quality.








</a>


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

Schmitty said:


> Funny nobody gives a F**k about series XXXX Al vs series XXXX Al.
> 
> -Schmitty-


Oooo....but they do!


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Fred Smedley said:


> Jury is in, it's the Supertubing on the 93MB-3. In all fairness I think the liveliness is due to larger rear stay diameter not tubing quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a looooooooooong stem...


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

sho220 said:


> That's a looooooooooong stem...


Didn't everybody ride a 150mm stem back in "the day". Seriously, for the quickness of the steering on this bike, their is not a penalty. Weights the front tire well also.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Fred Smedley said:


> Didn't everybody ride a 150mm stem back in "the day". Seriously, for the quickness of the steering on this bike, their is not a penalty. Weights the front tire well also.


haha...seems like it!


----------

